# 5150 Vice - any good?



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

5150 is a cheap brand. If you want something to learn on, and throw away after a year, it could be a good board for you. If you plan to buy a board to keep for awhile, go with any of the other brands you mentioned (Burton, Nitro, Salomon, Ride, Forum), etc etc


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i rode a 5150 for a couple of years. it is a great board in my opinion for cruising the mountain. if its all you can afford than get it.it will get the job done. if you can afford a ride etc. than get that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I got also other options. So 5150 is out of question. 

New Light Trooper Wide 163 or 167 and Light Bright 165.

In Estonia this year is snowing like in North-pole. So snowboarding shops look like the hurricane has visited them . Thatswhy its difficult to find good brand products, specally for my height.


----------



## tsaokie (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm gonna assume you meant 6 foot 4 instead of 3 foot 4. lol but yeah 5150 are definitely on the cheaper end. You are light weight enough to be riding a shorter board if it means more options. its really just what you in to. I have a friend who is around 6 foot 4 and 250 pounds but rocks a 156 cm board and loves it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Sry my bad . I am not a midget.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

How good are:

Light Trooper Wide 163 or 167 
Light Bright 165 

?


----------

